# Military Aircraft



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

For many years, while fishing the general area between Riverside and Midway, I have seen military aircraft fairly often. Is it just because I am outside and observant at the time, or is there a better reason for it? I think it is neat, but I am curious. A Blackhawk was just clearing the trees right over me yesterday! Awesome!


----------



## jacen (Mar 29, 2012)

I live in shepherd and we have a lot of military helicopters that fly over at least two every other day sometimes 4 to 8 at a time I think we must be in a flight path


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

That is my point. I don't know of a base nearby, but that area seems used for practice. If someone knows more, I am curious.


----------



## mpowers (Sep 13, 2013)

*training rout*

before Bergstrom AFB closed there was a training route over the lake and part of the mission was to chase trail FM980, simulate bombing run on 190 bridge and pine island. The helos come from reserve bases. The training route may still be in use.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Once with Susan on the river at the bluffs above Riverside a black hawk dropped down below the trees in front of us then turned and hovered facing us.
I was ready to run up a white flag as it was fierce looking!
We stopped until they lifted and took off.
Bet they were laughing at us lol!


You never know unless you go


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Once with Susan on the river at the bluffs above Riverside a black hawk dropped down below the trees in front of us then turned and hovered facing us.
> I was ready to run up a white flag as it was fierce looking!
> We stopped until they lifted and took off.
> Bet they were laughing at us lol!
> ...


Yep! I wouldn't want one after me! But you see my point, they seem common in the area. I was in a creek yesterday and think I would have been hard to see until the last minute, but with all their sophisticated equipment, they may have read the magnetic stripes on my drivers license!


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

big brother is watching you guys close,,,, don't keep to many and you wont get in to trouble ,,,, hey shad slinger ,,, I haven't forget about that trip ... just waiting for the good lord to ease up on us alittle bit ,,,all this crazy rain has really messed with my fishing as I can only go on the weekends


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

They are looking for bow fishermen.


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

*Haha*



Bankin' On It said:


> They are looking for bow fishermen.


Hahaha yea shark dummy took it to another level!


----------



## bvpurvis (Feb 24, 2014)

i live in spring and the guy 4 houses down, is an apache helicopter pilot for the army. They have a repair center (i think in conroe), and his job is to test them after repairs before they get put back into commission. Ive seen him fly over our house (and his) several times since he moved in the neighborhood. It not uncommon to see him flying pretty low over our houses (usually on thurs afternoon). I know he runs as far as Cleveland on some of his test runs..., not sure if he runs them up to the lake


----------



## Stackinbills (Feb 28, 2015)

Yep they land at the airport in Conroe all the time


----------



## lonepinecountryclub (Jul 18, 2010)

I work on one of the units close to Riverside. The military coordinates with the state, and play war games. Some through the air and some on foot. I supervise a shop, and I've been killed thousands of times with simulated runs.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

lonepinecountryclub said:


> I work on one of the units close to Riverside. The military coordinates with the state, and play war games. Some through the air and some on foot. I supervise a shop, and I've been killed thousands of times with simulated runs.


By units do you mean prison unit? Your explanation would explain this. The TDCJ owns thousands and thousands of acres where I fish. Eastham, Ellis, Estelle or Ferguson property is often the bank by me. Plus the National Forest north of Conroe is mainly unoccupied.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

rustyhook1973, any time after my birthday, April 15th, is almost as sure a bet as you can get for great south end white/striped bass, and doing some good drifting for big blues near the end of the trip.

I really would not know a Black hawk from and Apache, but the one we saw on the river would strike fear in the heart of an enemy.
:ac550:


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Bankin' On It said:


> They are looking for bow fishermen.


Now, that's funny right there...:ac550:


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Bankin' On It said:


> They are looking for bow fishermen.





tbone2374 said:


> Now, that's funny right there...:ac550:


Yes it was!!! 
In fact I gave him green for it!


----------

